# money



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

:scratch

im going to spend it all on earthship and livestock and then i will be broke


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

As long as I have a heartbeat, I am sure that I will never stop finding ways to make money, so, I wouldn't have to spend it all on an earthship .... cool idea though


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Personally I'm beginning to run a little short on cash and need to find a different way to come up with some. The steel mills are still idled for the most part.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The mills are idle??? That must be why we are having a real hard time keeping our warehouse full of steel. We are running very low on our stocks of QT-plate and AR-plate. I don't even want to get into the time-frame for our orders of aluminum - our customer's are even trying to locate material for us through their contacts and not having any more luck than we are (we purchase mill-direct).


----------

